# DOT # questions



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

I have just recently bought a truck which i have had to register commercially in Mass. I have never had any personal experience with commercial vehicles. Does anyone know when exactly i need a DOT number for my truck. I see plenty of commercial trucks with them on and some with out. It is my understanding that I only need a DOT number if i am doing interstate transit with my vehicle. If I am only doing intrastate I dont. I have emailed the mass registry and never have gotten a solid response. Thanks Guys

-Dan


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

First step is to see if any of your vehicles qualify as a "commercial vehicle" under Dot's guidelines.

Do any of your vehicles have a vehicle or combination (truck & trailer) weight rating greater then 10,001 lbs THAT will be crossing state lines? Keep in mind, you can travel around Mass with the trailer, but to travel outside of the state with it, you need to account for the gross vehicle & trailer weight together.









If your equipment qualifies as a commercial vehicle under there standards, then you need to run through this to see what forms and level of DOT regulations you need to file for if any. http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/gettingstarted/guide0.10.htm


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we only travel intrastate as well, and need a US DOT #. so i'd double check or go to the DMV and ask.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

StonewallFarms;865634 said:


> It is my understanding that I only need a DOT number if i am doing interstate transit with my vehicle. If I am only doing intrastate I dont.


That is correct.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

In Michigan, It dont matter if your inter or intrastate, we need DOT numbers. They just changed it 2 years ago here. 2 years ago you had to be registered and last year you had to have the numbers on your truck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Times two.... Laws vary state to state so make sure you check the ones that pertain to your state. Don't take advice from people from other states who think just cause they don't have to have it, that nobody does.....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i guess, for starters what kind of truck? you say you had to register it commercially so i'm thinking a small dump body or a heavy 1-ton truck, is that correct?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

We don't need them here so you shouldn't either! Lol

But like was said there are federal guidelines and then the state level guidelines. You have to meet the state guidelines.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

JDiepstra;865842 said:


> Don't take advice from people from other states who think just cause they don't have to have it, that nobody does.....


I'm hoping that was a blanket statement. 

Like I said, go to http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registratio.../guide0.10.htm, it will determine what you need both in State & Federally. MA is one of those States that also has intrastate DOT numbers, it just depends on your answers to those questions which level of guidelines your held to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like you might be in luck.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm

Hey Scott, do _you_ have a USDOT number? Or don't you ever go over the 10,001 limit?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RepoMan207;866041 said:


> I'm hoping that was a blanket statement.
> 
> Like I said, go to http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registratio.../guide0.10.htm, it will determine what you need both in State & Federally. MA is one of those States that also has intrastate DOT numbers, it just depends on your answers to those questions which level of guidelines your held to.


Linky no Worky



Mark Oomkes;866100 said:


> Looks like you might be in luck.
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm
> 
> Hey Scott, do _you_ have a USDOT number? Or don't you ever go over the 10,001 limit?


Nope


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

In MN we need to display a USDOT# if the GVWR of the power unit (tow vehicle) exceeds 10,000lbs. IE. GM 3500 = 11,400lbs -v- 2500HD = 9,200lbs and you are working in commerce (for hire).

If your in-combination exceeding 26,000lbs then you also need it and you have to upgrade your license for the appropriate weight rating.

Contact the motor vehicle department and ask them what is required for your state, they should be able to tell you right over the phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

millsaps118;866631 said:


> *In MN we need to display a USDOT# if the GVWR of the power unit (tow vehicle) exceeds 10,000lbs.*


Better check again.

If your tow vehicle and\or combination of tow vehicle\trailer exceed 10,001#, you need a USDOT.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/gettingstarted/guide0.10.htm


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;867275 said:


> Better check again.
> 
> If your tow vehicle and\or combination of tow vehicle\trailer exceed 10,001#, you need a USDOT.


Not true...I get stopped by these guys at least 6x/season and I frequently have to go thru a weight station on a regular basis for inspection when it's open.

If the power unit ALONE has a GVWR exceeding 10,000lbs you have to display a USDOT# , COMPANY NAME, CITY of where the business works out of, and a DOT health card..., THATS it.

If your power unit has a GVWR of LESS then 10,000lbs and you are in combination (truck/trailer) of over 10,000lbs you are NOT required to have a USDOT#, but you still are required to have NAME & CITY displayed and have a valid DOT Health card.

My truck has a GVWR of 9200lbs and trailer has a GVWR of 7,000lbs. That puts me well over 10,001lbs. I am NOT required to have a USDOT#. I have asked state troopers as well as DOT inspectors every time I have been stopped for inspection, and all say Nope don't need one. But.......If I use my 1ton Chev that has a GVWR of 11,400lbs I need it displayed with name,city, and have my health card, regardless if I'm towing something or just driving the truck by it self.

In any case, sense this topic is so vague and confusing, I have a USDOT for both my work trucks even though I am only required to only have one on the 1T.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/faqs.html#number . Check out the FAQ, "Do I need a DOT #" This says nothing about Combination weight, it just says truck or truck-tractor.

Here's the actual FACT SHEET specifically for "landscapers" http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf but it does not say anything pertaining to USDOT requirements.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

millsaps118;867862 said:


> Not true...I get stopped by these guys at least 6x/season and I frequently have to go thru a weight station on a regular basis for inspection when it's open.
> 
> If the power unit ALONE has a GVWR exceeding 10,000lbs you have to display a USDOT# , COMPANY NAME, CITY of where the business works out of, and a DOT health card..., THATS it.
> 
> ...


OK, and I agree, it is confusing.

Not sure where it is and why it would be different, but as I understand it for MI, if you have a vehicle of 10,001 or combo of over 10,001 all the rules apply--USDOT, med card, inspection, chauffer license, etc.

Must be a state by state reg, not a federal. That's what I was going by based on the map.


----------



## Brad Ent (Nov 26, 2008)

You have to find out what MA requires.
State regulations can supersede DOT requirements.
In addition, make sure your trailers are registered for commercial use.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;868879 said:


> OK, and I agree, it is confusing.
> 
> Not sure where it is and why it would be different, but as I understand it for MI, if you have a vehicle of 10,001 or combo of over 10,001 all the rules apply--USDOT, med card, inspection, chauffer license, etc.
> 
> Must be a state by state reg, not a federal. That's what I was going by based on the map.


Yep...very confusing for sure, to many "gray" areas to figure out. I learned the hard way a few years back when I got stopped. Luckily no fines just warnings.

This issue is so confusing, here in MN, that a lot of the DOT inspectors don't even know what is right/wrong. This June I got stopped for allegedly not obeying the weight scale sign. Long story short.....I passed the weight station without entering the scales and an inspector chased me down. Slapped me with a fine! I called BS and went to court and argued it to the prosecuting county attorney. He agreed with me that the sign was "_vague & confusing_" and dismissed the ticket. I still had to pay a $50 admin fee, but still cheaper then my comm'l insurance premiums going up (citation was considered a moving violation) and no points on my driving record.

Funny side note...I've been stopped by these guys so many times that we all go on a first name basis now. It has gotten to the point that when they see me driving around town they just waive as they drive by, and when I have to go into the scale they let me drive right thru.



Brad Ent;869039 said:


> You have to find out what MA requires.
> State regulations can supersede DOT requirements.
> In addition, make sure your trailers are registered for commercial use.


Good advice...Everyone needs to check with their own state DOT requirements, they ALL vary.

I might be wrong but..., I don't think any State law can trump Federal, although each state can have there own rules/regs (Statutes) as an addendum/or is enforceable with Federal law. This is where all the confusion starts.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I said it best on another forum....



> You have to be in violation of one law to be in accordance with another when it comes to DOT laws. That way, they can screw you either way. God forbid if you try to correct, plead, or reason with a DOT man.......
> 
> Welcome to America, where cops are cops, and "we the people" are scared.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll give you guy's an example how [email protected]%$#! the DOT is in the state of Mass.... 3 yrs ago January I was running a combo for Mass-Highway doing my job salting my route, then this ass clown decided to show off to his girl friend, so he proceed's to try & drift his 4x4 Explorer and of course the ****** can't handle it & come's shooting straight across 4 lanes of traffic right in front of me, I slam on my brakes & miss him & so did everyone else....thank god.... I pull over to see if they were alright & call 911 the 17 yr old kid was alright his girl had a broken arm & cuts.... But not 5 minutes later after I called it in who show's up "CAPTAIN BALL BUSTA" I see him get out, he looks over my truck & comes over & ask's to see my license & physical card.....He doesn't give a damn or ask about the girl with a broken arm & cut on the head....Take in mind that it's about 15* out & snowing like hell & I cut my hand trying to open the door's....I coudn't of said what the girl said any better " ARE YOU [email protected]%$#!&* KIDDING ME" Thank God the ambulance showed up because I was going to kill him...Got my hand taped up, go to get in my truck & there he is again, so I give him them, he right's me a ticket for not having the license plate visible.... I was pissed to say the least....


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

TommyMac;872038 said:


> I'll give you guy's an example how [email protected]%$#! the DOT is in the state of Mass.... 3 yrs ago January I was running a combo for Mass-Highway doing my job salting my route, then this ass clown decided to show off to his girl friend, so he proceed's to try & drift his 4x4 Explorer and of course the ****** can't handle it & come's shooting straight across 4 lanes of traffic right in front of me, I slam on my brakes & miss him & so did everyone else....thank god.... I pull over to see if they were alright & call 911 the 17 yr old kid was alright his girl had a broken arm & cuts.... But not 5 minutes later after I called it in who show's up "CAPTAIN BALL BUSTA" I see him get out, he looks over my truck & comes over & ask's to see my license & physical card.....He doesn't give a damn or ask about the girl with a broken arm & cut on the head....Take in mind that it's about 15* out & snowing like hell & I cut my hand trying to open the door's....I coudn't of said what the girl said any better " ARE YOU [email protected]%$#!&* KIDDING ME" Thank God the ambulance showed up because I was going to kill him...Got my hand taped up, go to get in my truck & there he is again, so I give him them, he right's me a ticket for not having the license plate visible.... I was pissed to say the least....


The last time I got pulled over by the MA boys, I pretended like I couldn't see him. I knew I was screwed anyway, I was in the third lane hauling a** coming north on 495. He gets right up on my 53' trailer and stays there. If it weren't for the reflection in the snow I would of never of known he was there. I continued on for about 15 miles before he got off my ass and came around me on the right, by then I was near the last rest area so I just pulled in. He says "you couldn't see me", all I said as I passed him my paperwork was, "what, you can't read the sticker on the back of the trailer that says if you can't see my mirrors, I can't see you?" he didn't like that too much. I got a ticket for third lane violation and an 8 hour nap for being over my hours, which I wasn't, but I didn't care. I had some movies to watch anyway. He was all flustered by the time he got to my door, I don't think he knew what to say first because it all came out at once. :laughing:


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

RepoMan207;872068 said:


> The last time I got pulled over by the MA boys, I pretended like I couldn't see him. I knew I was screwed anyway, I was in the third lane hauling a** coming north on 495. He gets right up on my 53' trailer and stays there. If it weren't for the reflection in the snow I would of never of known he was there. I continued on for about 15 miles before he got off my ass and came around me on the right, by then I was near the last rest area so I just pulled in. He says "you couldn't see me", all I said as I passed him my paperwork was, "what, you can't read the sticker on the back of the trailer that says if you can't see my mirrors, I can't see you?" he didn't like that too much. I got a ticket for third lane violation and an 8 hour nap for being over my hours, which I wasn't, but I didn't care. I had some movies to watch anyway. He was all flustered by the time he got to my door, I don't think he knew what to say first because it all came out at once. :laughing:


LOL...LOL That has to be the funniest thing I've ever heard & it's true....The MA DOT...I personally think have to be the worst....But when I turned 21yrs old I decided I'm going to try runnin this Over The Road deal so I got hooked up with Werner Enterprises & they had a load that was in some part of Ohio...well I find out Ohio doesn't let trucks run the posted speed limit....Take in mind I'm in a company truck governed @ 62 mph...I was wondering why I was passing all these rigs with these 550 hp CAT'S in em...I found out, the DOT pig pulled me over for doing 58mph going up hill, in a 55mph truck zone & had the balls to ask "how fast do you think you were going " I said like a smart-ass, not more than 62....he gave me a ticket....When I wen't to haul for Werner I signed up for the deal they have "If you get a ticket you call this #" so I did & it worked...no fine & no point's on my license


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ohio is the worst. I got a ticket for doing 52mph! That was a bad day. I got 3 tickets in 3 states that day. That was the last one, I pulled into the Flying J immediately after that. 

The kicker was it wasn't my normal route either. I was heading back from Texas, broke down for 5 days in Arkansas and just got back underway that morning. I usually go through Memphis and up 81, but I figured I would try the other way around as it is just about the same. Popped the Da Vinci Code audio CD and away I went. Thank god for pre paid legal, in the end the company got one ticket for a light out, and I got mine dropped.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Well you guys are lucky. Just got this today. JJ Keller will send you a free (FREE) DOT Roadside Inspections & DOT Compliance Audits Manual. It is really a substanial manual that covers it all and it is yours free. It does take a few weeks for it to show up but the price is right FREE

Phone 800-531-8899

Online: www.jjkeller.com/action

Fax 800-324-2005

Action Code AC26877

What Mr. Keller really expects you to do is once you see how complete the manual is, you wouldn't mind paying him semi-annual to keep it updated. But the free manual will keep you compliant for the next one or two years unless the new healthcare plan includes the DOT inspections too


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

fireball;872139 said:


> Well you guys are lucky. Just got this today. JJ Keller will send you a free (FREE) DOT Roadside Inspections & DOT Compliance Audits Manual. It is really a substanial manual that covers it all and it is yours free. It does take a few weeks for it to show up but the price is right FREE
> 
> Phone 800-531-8899
> 
> ...


I have learned Mr. Dot Man gets agitated when he sees those in the drivers hand. While your flipping pages asking questions he is writing you tickets hand over fist.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

TommyMac;872038 said:


> I'll give you guy's an example how [email protected]%$#! the DOT is in the state of Mass.... 3 yrs ago January I was running a combo for Mass-Highway doing my job salting my route, then this ass clown decided to show off to his girl friend, so he proceed's to try & drift his 4x4 Explorer and of course the ****** can't handle it & come's shooting straight across 4 lanes of traffic right in front of me, I slam on my brakes & miss him & so did everyone else....thank god.... I pull over to see if they were alright & call 911 the 17 yr old kid was alright his girl had a broken arm & cuts.... But not 5 minutes later after I called it in who show's up "CAPTAIN BALL BUSTA" I see him get out, he looks over my truck & comes over & ask's to see my license & physical card.....He doesn't give a damn or ask about the girl with a broken arm & cut on the head....Take in mind that it's about 15* out & snowing like hell & I cut my hand trying to open the door's....I coudn't of said what the girl said any better " ARE YOU [email protected]%$#!&* KIDDING ME" Thank God the ambulance showed up because I was going to kill him...Got my hand taped up, go to get in my truck & there he is again, so I give him them, he right's me a ticket for not having the license plate visible.... I was pissed to say the least....


Hey buddy, it's time to get out of MA! I lived there for 17 yrs. and it's never gonna get any better. Pretty soon they will affix meters to your noses and tax you for the air you breathe, fine you for whatever exhaled chemicals you didn't filter out, and throw you in jail if you try to keep or bear arms to defend yourself against the enforcers. We got lots of room up here in NH, and I'll even save a spot for you.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

nhpatriot;872180 said:


> Hey buddy, it's time to get out of MA! I lived there for 17 yrs. and it's never gonna get any better. Pretty soon they will affix meters to your noses and tax you for the air you breathe, fine you for whatever exhaled chemicals you didn't filter out, and throw you in jail if you try to keep or bear arms to defend yourself against the enforcers. We got lots of room up here in NH, and I'll even save a spot for you.


I've always wanted to move to New Hampshire ever since I was little....The people were alway's nice & freindly & worked hard for there money.....Mass is full of LIBERAL pencil pushes who never worked a real job in there life & like to bust the little guy's ball's....The sad part is like you mentioned it's only going to get worse....Are there any job's up there...In MA there's no trucking/construction job's @ all....I know guy's who have been laid off for almost 1 yr now....What part of MA were you from???

Tom


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

RepoMan207;872123 said:


> Ohio is the worst. I got a ticket for doing 52mph! That was a bad day. I got 3 tickets in 3 states that day. That was the last one, I pulled into the Flying J immediately after that.
> 
> The kicker was it wasn't my normal route either. I was heading back from Texas, broke down for 5 days in Arkansas and just got back underway that morning. I usually go through Memphis and up 81, but I figured I would try the other way around as it is just about the same. Popped the Da Vinci Code audio CD and away I went. Thank god for pre paid legal, in the end the company got one ticket for a light out, and I got mine dropped.


My favorite state to travel through in a truck has to be Texas.....It's so damn frustrating though when you have that governor @ 62 & the speed limit's 75 & you got these owner/operetors with there big hp motors blowing buy you like your standing still...Oh How I envy them guy's :realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I liked Texas, I used to deliver Barber Foods stuff to the Wal Mart DC's. an Hussey Seating stuff to the schools. I was driving around Dallas when the top plate of my transmission went. Talk about a longggg ride. It took two hands and all I had in me to shift those gears all the way up to a Kenworth dealer in Arkansas. The company put me up in a Hilton and gave me an additional break down pay of $200 per day while I sat there. Good thing I like strip clubs & steak houses! 

I must of been one of those guys blowing by you...Both my company trucks weren't governed (W-9 & my T-8).


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

RepoMan207;872486 said:


> I liked Texas, I used to deliver Barber Foods stuff to the Wal Mart DC's. an Hussey Seating stuff to the schools. I was driving around Dallas when the top plate of my transmission went. Talk about a longggg ride. It took two hands and all I had in me to shift those gears all the way up to a Kenworth dealer in Arkansas. The company put me up in a Hilton and gave me an additional break down pay of $200 per day while I sat there. Good thing I like strip clubs & steak houses!


I used to deliver charmin ultra toilet paper "HEAVY LOADS" lol.....to Sam's Club, Wal Mart, BJ'S wholesale....I had a Peterbilt 379, with the Series 60 Detroit & 10 speed RR...That Detroit would give me almost 9 mpg of course that was @ 62 mph


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha, I couldn't do it. No way, no how. 62mph....screw that.

Even though I was being tracked via satellite, I never got any grief about driving over my hours either. I would sleep all day Saturday, head to the shop and head south at around 6 PM. If I was antsy or tired I would stop in Clear Brook, VA to sleep. Most days I felt awesome and wouldn't stop until I got all the way down to Chattanooga, TN, if not Birmingham, AL. When you can roll 65 mph - 70 mph straight thru the Cross Bronx you know your doing good. 

Did you ever stop off at the 77 in Harrisburg? What a sight that place was!


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

TommyMac;872467 said:


> I've always wanted to move to New Hampshire ever since I was little....The people were alway's nice & freindly & worked hard for there money.....Mass is full of LIBERAL pencil pushes who never worked a real job in there life & like to bust the little guy's ball's....The sad part is like you mentioned it's only going to get worse....Are there any job's up there...In MA there's no trucking/construction job's @ all....I know guy's who have been laid off for almost 1 yr now....What part of MA were you from???
> 
> Tom


I was on the Cape, and had my business there for a short while before moving it to NH. Lots of money to be made on the Cape, but for me it was a matter of not wanting to work for the folks who were paying me. Up here there are a lot of honest hard working folks, and I prefer to work for them, even though it pays less. My wife and I feel that raising our daughter in a genuine community of good people is worth more than the lifestyle that we had on the Cape. Plus, we have 25 acres here compared to 1/4 acre in Centerville, which means we can raise or shoot most of what we eat.

My area here (Keene) was recently rated as one of the best towns in the country in terms of economic stability. Still, it's been tough. There are jobs out there, but I am bidding aggressively to get enough to keep my crews working. This means less profit as a whole for me, I haven't paid myself in 3 weeks even though my employees always get theirs.

Looking forward to December, when the first of my set pay contracts start to release funds to me. I hope that we don't get ONE STINKING FLAKE of snow this year (at least where I am), and I can just cash checks!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you refering to the truck stop in Harrisburg,PA....If so yes, I'd get loaded @ the Proctor&Gamble Plant in Mehoopany,PA....Do you still run OTR???


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

nhpatriot;872591 said:


> I was on the Cape, and had my business there for a short while before moving it to NH. Lots of money to be made on the Cape, but for me it was a matter of not wanting to work for the folks who were paying me. Up here there are a lot of honest hard working folks, and I prefer to work for them, even though it pays less. My wife and I feel that raising our daughter in a genuine community of good people is worth more than the lifestyle that we had on the Cape. Plus, we have 25 acres here compared to 1/4 acre in Centerville, which means we can raise or shoot most of what we eat.
> 
> My area here (Keene) was recently rated as one of the best towns in the country in terms of economic stability. Still, it's been tough. There are jobs out there, but I am bidding aggressively to get enough to keep my crews working. This means less profit as a whole for me, I haven't paid myself in 3 weeks even though my employees always get theirs.
> 
> Looking forward to December, when the first of my set pay contracts start to release funds to me. I hope that we don't get ONE STINKING FLAKE of snow this year (at least where I am), and I can just cash checks!


What type of work do you do???
I agree 110% with you that the people are all honest & hard working folks up there....I'm 23 now & worked hard for everything I have....that's what frustrates the hell out of me that the govt. is basically paying these well-fare milk the system loosers not to work....


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, Harrisburg. That place was like comedy hour with the lot lizards and the cops. The first night I was in there I woke up around 9PM to see half dressed strippers running around and the CB exploding with "Who wants some Commercial Company"! :laughing: 

No, I got off the road back in 05 / 06, went to work as a Shipping Coordinator, then to Dispatcher / Operations Manager.....Then I was a victim of the economy. Came into work one Monday morning the week before Christmas to a chain and a note on the door. The only decent Logistics desk job I could find that was worth the pay was working for Schneider logistics in AZ. I ended up opening a repo company instead of moving. I'm small time in comparison to others in this region, but even after all the expenses, I'm making WAY more then I ever did as a driver with alot less work. Not to mention I am home everyday (not sure if thats such a good thing at times). I may buy some bigger equipment next year and try to move up, but I enjoy not working 80 + hours a week, and the low overhead is always easy on the heartburn.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

TommyMac;872609 said:


> What type of work do you do???
> I agree 110% with you that the people are all honest & hard working folks up there....I'm 23 now & worked hard for everything I have....that's what frustrates the hell out of me that the govt. is basically paying these well-fare milk the system loosers not to work....


My website: http://blmcontracting.com/

Wide variety of things, 3 primary areas: Construction/Carpentry, Landscape Construction/Site Work and Excavation, Painting

Respect to you for working for what you have. I have busted my ass for every penny that I have and every piece of equipment that I own, and I am proud of it too.

It's an uphill battle all the time, but it's only good company at the top of the hill!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

RepoMan207;872641 said:


> Yeah, Harrisburg. That place was like comedy hour with the lot lizards and the cops. The first night I was in there I woke up around 9PM to see half dressed strippers running around and the CB exploding with "Who wants some Commercial Company"! :laughing:
> 
> No, I got off the road back in 05 / 06, went to work as a Shipping Coordinator, then to Dispatcher / Operations Manager.....Then I was a victim of the economy. Came into work one Monday morning the week before Christmas to a chain and a note on the door. The only decent Logistics desk job I could find that was worth the pay was working for Schneider logistics in AZ. I ended up opening a repo company instead of moving. I'm small time in comparison to others in this region, but even after all the expenses, I'm making WAY more then I ever did as a driver with alot less work. Not to mention I am home everyday (not sure if thats such a good thing at times). I may buy some bigger equipment next year and try to move up, but I enjoy not working 80 + hours a week, and the low overhead is always easy on the heartburn.


I only ran OTR for 1 year & only came home once every 2 months so I had enough with that & .32 cpm just sealed the deal


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn, That ain't worth it all, especially when your spending a good $200 - $300 on the road per week. That sounds like what the recruiters were offering the guys at NTI when we were about to graduate. I was at .45 & a per diem on top of that. Every dock I hit was an additional $50. I could unload and make another $50 - $200 depending on the load. I was guaranteed 3000 miles a week and I was home atleast every 7-10 days unless I asked to go out further. RC Moore treated me right, good pay, good trucks, good dispatchers (for the most part), and the beni's were awesome. So long as you took good care of there trucks, & there customers, they would bend over backwards for you.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

nhpatriot;872654 said:


> My website: http://blmcontracting.com/
> 
> Wide variety of things, 3 primary areas: Construction/Carpentry, Landscape Construction/Site Work and Excavation, Painting
> 
> ...


Awesome website .....Looks like you have 1 Hell of a business....Have many guy's do you have working for you


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Summer 16-20, this winter 10 or 11 full time. 1 loader with a Snow Wing pusher, 2 skid steers with pushers, 5 trucks, 1 sidewalk crew. I keep enough construction work going through the winter to hang onto my key employees. The others are seasonal.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

TommyMac;872038 said:


> I'll give you guy's an example how [email protected]%$#! the DOT is in the state of Mass.... 3 yrs ago January I was running a combo for Mass-Highway doing my job salting my route, then this ass clown decided to show off to his girl friend, so he proceed's to try & drift his 4x4 Explorer and of course the ****** can't handle it & come's shooting straight across 4 lanes of traffic right in front of me, I slam on my brakes & miss him & so did everyone else....thank god.... I pull over to see if they were alright & call 911 the 17 yr old kid was alright his girl had a broken arm & cuts.... But not 5 minutes later after I called it in who show's up "CAPTAIN BALL BUSTA" I see him get out, he looks over my truck & comes over & ask's to see my license & physical card.....He doesn't give a damn or ask about the girl with a broken arm & cut on the head....Take in mind that it's about 15* out & snowing like hell & I cut my hand trying to open the door's....I coudn't of said what the girl said any better " ARE YOU [email protected]%$#!&* KIDDING ME" Thank God the ambulance showed up because I was going to kill him...Got my hand taped up, go to get in my truck & there he is again, so I give him them, he right's me a ticket for not having the license plate visible.... I was pissed to say the least....


 It sounds like You were driving through Wrentham ? 
Bob


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Bandit;873755 said:


> It sounds like You were driving through Wrentham ?
> Bob


I was actually in Franklin....But that's too funny that you said Wrentham because I was pulled over by the same pr&#% pulling out of the Aggregate plant for not having the pusher axle down....the bas&!#* was parked in that restaurant & I saw him but my pusher is a non-steering one so I'm not going to put it down till I'm running straight obviously....But when I tried explaining it to him it fell on Deaf Ears & he proceded to check the truck over for every little thing he then wrote me for not having long enough mud flaps...I couldn't help it but laugh @ him & say your lucky it has flaps ....he didn't like it oh well It's the middle of July & the truck had no A/C I didn't give a damn....

Tom


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Federal Law states that if you cross state lines for business purposes irregardless of GVWR then you must have:

DOT #
Medical Card
Plus(Warning Flares, Fire Extinguisher, Reflective tape every so many inches 11? I believe)
Truck must have an annual safety inspection by certified mechanic
Truck must also have a daily vehicle inspection done as well

Intrastate if the Vehicle and trailer exceeds 10,001 it must display a DOT # that is for Mass. and CT.

My experience with the DOT has been to comply with the interstate laws as this leaves nothing to question. There is nothing worse than sitting on the side of the highway having a trooper tell you everything you are doing wrong. Plus the DOT is like OSHA there fines can be really expensive if you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

TommyMac;873807 said:


> I was actually in Franklin....But that's too funny that you said Wrentham because I was pulled over by the same pr&#% pulling out of the Aggregate plant for not having the pusher axle down....the bas&!#* was parked in that restaurant & I saw him but my pusher is a non-steering one so I'm not going to put it down till I'm running straight obviously....But when I tried explaining it to him it fell on Deaf Ears & he proceded to check the truck over for every little thing he then wrote me for not having long enough mud flaps...I couldn't help it but laugh @ him & say your lucky it has flaps ....he didn't like it oh well It's the middle of July & the truck had no A/C I didn't give a damn....
> 
> Tom


Said $#*[email protected] was " invited " to stay out of Millis as they now had there Own DOT Officer , 
not sure if You heard about the Trucker He got if Medfield for over $ 20, 000. in Fines ?
Trucker got a good lawyer and got it knocked down to $ 1200. in court . Or about the Landscaper pulling out of Norfolk Power with a truck and trailer for over $12,000.00 in fines ?
He put one of our drivers on the portable scales 3 times , after repeatedly recalibrating it " because it looks heavy " 12 yd of very dry bark mulch on a F 650 ? 
Bob


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

TommyMac;873807 said:


> I was actually in Franklin....But that's too funny that you said Wrentham because I was pulled over by the same pr&#% pulling out of the Aggregate plant for not having the pusher axle down....the bas&!#* was parked in that restaurant & I saw him but my pusher is a non-steering one so I'm not going to put it down till I'm running straight obviously....But when I tried explaining it to him it fell on Deaf Ears & he proceded to check the truck over for every little thing he then wrote me for not having long enough mud flaps...I couldn't help it but laugh @ him & say your lucky it has flaps ....he didn't like it oh well It's the middle of July & the truck had no A/C I didn't give a damn....
> 
> Tom[/QUOTE
> Hi Tom You Were VERY Lucky Said $#*[email protected] was " invited " to stay out of Millis as they now had there Own DOT Officer ,
> ...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Tom You Were VERY Lucky Said $#*[email protected] was " invited " to stay out of Millis as they now had there Own DOT Officer , 
not sure if You heard about the Trucker He got if Medfield for over $ 20, 000. in Fines ?
Trucker got a good lawyer and got it knocked down to $ 1200. in court . Or about the Landscaper pulling out of Norfolk Power with a truck and trailer for over $12,000.00 in fines ?
He put one of our drivers on the portable scales 3 times , after repeatedly recalibrating it " because it 
looks heavy " 12 yd of very dry bark mulch on a F 650 ? 
Bob[/QUOTE]

I live in Medway & always go to Millis....My 1st ever trucking Job was driving a trash truck for a guy out of Millis & "***** China Man/DOT Boy" would alway's bust my balls....I'd be emptying a 10 yd container & he'd roll up & do a quick drive by & look for light's out & other crap so every time I'd see him I run up & shut off all the light's...which would piss him off :realmad: & he'd ask to see my license/healthcard @ least 2 time's every month...I was 18 yrs old & was kind of a smart ass & said "You want to check my prostate too" :laughing:.....When I got another job driving a trailer dump & had to drive thru Millis I'd crap my pant's...I would never see him pull over the "TRESCA" trucks which are alway's heavy Oh Well life in the world of a Mass trucker ha ha ha

Tom


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cda817;873842 said:


> Federal Law states that if you cross state lines for business purposes *irregardless* of GVWR then you must have:
> 
> .


Can you point out where it says that?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

> What is the difference between interstate commerce and intrastate commerce?
> 
> Interstate commerce is trade, traffic, or transportation involving the crossing of a State boundary. Either the vehicle, its passengers, or cargo must cross a State boundary, or there must be the intent to cross a State boundary to be considered an interstate carrier. Intrastate commerce is trade, traffic, or transportation within a single State.
> 
> ...


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/other/faq/faqs.aspx?#question3

I was a DOT checkpoint coming from Mass. to CT and asked the Trooper to clarify because I have some smaller trucks and he said if they are crossing state lines it does not matter that is why GVWR is not mentioned in the quoted text above.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cda817;874474 said:


> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/other/faq/faqs.aspx?#question3
> 
> I was a DOT checkpoint coming from Mass. to CT and asked the Trooper to clarify because I have some smaller trucks and he said if they are crossing state lines it does not matter that is why GVWR is not mentioned in the quoted text above.


Your not considered a commercial vehicle until you are over 10k though.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Does not matter. If you are a in a business vehicle driving across state lines you are engaged in interstate commerce. I was driving to Mass. in my F-350(9950 GVWR) pickup with trailer picking up my new sander and was stopped on the way back because I did not have my DOT number on the truck. Any business vehicle it could be a ford ranger with no trailer if it is crossing state lines doing business must be labeled. It has nothing to do with the vehicle being Commercial or not. 

My F350 pickup has combination plates because pickups can if under 10,000lbs, and pay less registration and taxes but are still legally considered commercial vehicles. If your truck has passenger tags then you cannot use it in the course of business.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cda817;874570 said:


> Does not matter. If you are a in a business vehicle driving across state lines you are engaged in interstate commerce. I was driving to Mass. in my F-350(9950 GVWR) pickup with trailer picking up my new sander and was stopped on the way back because I did not have my DOT number on the truck. Any business vehicle it could be a ford ranger with no trailer if it is crossing state lines doing business must be labeled. It has nothing to do with the vehicle being Commercial or not.
> 
> My F350 pickup has combination plates because pickups can if under 10,000lbs, and pay less registration and taxes but are still legally considered commercial vehicles. If your truck has passenger tags then you cannot use it in the course of business.


You where driving a commercial vehicle (truck and trailer over 10k)



> Companies that operate commercial vehicles transporting passengers or hauling cargo in interstate commerce must be registered with the FMCSA and must have a USDOT Number


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm



> Commercial motor vehicle means any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in interstate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle-
> (1) Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 4,536 kg (10,001 pounds) or more, whichever is greater


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=r49CFR390.5


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorry I mis-spoke in my last post. The Gross combined weight is what matters it could be a Ford ranger with a trailer if the GCVWR is over 10000lbs then you need to be registered. Like I said you are better off complying than half assing it and getting fined for something or spending an hour on the side of the highway. It does not cost anything to register more trucks and for that matter it does not cost anything to register with the DOT.

In CT those rules apply for Intrastate commerce as well.

If you do not have the number on your truck and you put a trailer on it now you are no longer in compliance. It is so much easier just have all of your trucks in compliance that way there are no mistakes.

Even if you choose not to have your vehicle registered with the DOT you still must follow the GVWR because they can still stop you if you are overweight or for suspicion of being overweight.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cda817;875755 said:


> I'm sorry I mis-spoke in my last post. The Gross combined weight is what matters it could be a Ford ranger with a trailer if the GCVWR is over 10000lbs then you need to be registered. Like I said you are better off complying than half assing it and getting fined for something or spending an hour on the side of the highway. It does not cost anything to register more trucks and for that matter it does not cost anything to register with the DOT.
> 
> In CT those rules apply for Intrastate commerce as well.
> 
> ...


Whatever.......I can smell you all the way over here.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth my time trying to help people on these forums. I've been called unprofessional and told what I have to say is ******** all in one week. When the people who offer these opinions have thousands of posts but have nothing of any value to offer that I have seen they are just grumpy old men with too much time on there hands.I completely agree that with 4evergreenlawns previous post that these forums have changed significantly over the last several years.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cda817;876187 said:


> I've been told what I have to say is ******** .


Who told you that?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha :laughing:  oh boy! Hang in there kid, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cda817;876187 said:


> I think I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth my time trying to help people on these forums. I've been called unprofessional and told what I have to say is ******** all in one week. When the people who offer these opinions have thousands of posts but have nothing of any value to offer that I have seen they are just grumpy old men with too much time on there hands.I completely agree that with 4evergreenlawns previous post that these forums have changed significantly over the last several years.


If you just registered how would you know if they have changed?

PS I resemble the other remarks. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I just registered on plowsite. I was a member on ****************.com and it was extremely helpful 5 years ago and I stopped posting and visiting because you couldn't get a comment in without someone calling you a scrub or unprofessional. I'd been on been a guest on here for a while and liked what I saw so I registered and just took a few comments a little too personal.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

wow, funny reading some of the stories..and i've heard them from many NH companies/proprietors. i wont go into mass commercially..at least not yet. 

NH is pretty crazy with the DOT staties too though. i, however, have only been pulled over once, and the officer was very cool. he was more into teaching me than hitting me with tickets (at least then).

now NH companies have to show the typical stuff PLUS proof of workers comp insurance when you're pulled over in mass. wow. what if you're self employed, do you need to show proof of business insurance and/or health insurance (for the simple fact of "working" in mass)? do you in-state mass guys have to show proof of health insurance now?


and you wonder why i didn't become a trucker...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

TGM, I have had 2 experiences with NH DOT as well commercially, both on the side of the highway in middle of no where, both times I had the same experiences as you. One of which was in a hard rain. The guy was standing on my step board explaining a log rule to extent, meanwhile cars are zipping by, literally inches away while this poor guy was getting soaked. I was completely shocked.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

RepoMan207;888185 said:


> TGM, I have had 2 experiences with NH DOT as well commercially, both on the side of the highway in middle of no where, both times I had the same experiences as you. One of which was in a hard rain. The guy was standing on my step board explaining a log rule to extent, meanwhile cars are zipping by, literally inches away while this poor guy was getting soaked. I was completely shocked.


when i lived in maine i was pulled over by a DOT guy in portland. he was real nice, but weighed the trailer and gave my boss at the time about 10 violations/warnings. that turned into a whole different story when he didn't get them fixed and got caught by another trooper.

yeah, i see about 5-10 staties a day if i'm traveling up the spaulding turnpike. i see them pulling over trucks all the time which bothers me. however, in my experience they were really nice and helpful. they have a job to do like everyone else....so if they treat me with respect and are realistic with my problems...then i have no problem with them.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, i see about 5-10 staties a day if i'm traveling up the spaulding turnpike. i see them pulling over trucks all the time which bothers me. however, in my experience they were really nice and helpful. they have a job to do like everyone else....so if they treat me with respect and are realistic with my problems...then i have no problem with them.[/QUOTE]

Youv'e never been pulled over in Mass then...all the DOT cop's are pigs & give attitude right away  I've been pulled over by a DOT cop in every state I've been thru when I ran over the road, most of them are decent & don't bust balls....The nicest DOT was in Maine, he was real cool & understanding & said have a nice day & let me go ussmileyflag


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

TommyMac;874133 said:


> Hi Tom You Were VERY Lucky Said $#*[email protected] was " invited " to stay out of Millis as they now had there Own DOT Officer ,
> not sure if You heard about the Trucker He got if Medfield for over $ 20, 000. in Fines ?
> Trucker got a good lawyer and got it knocked down to $ 1200. in court . Or about the Landscaper pulling out of Norfolk Power with a truck and trailer for over $12,000.00 in fines ?
> He put one of our drivers on the portable scales 3 times , after repeatedly recalibrating it " because it
> ...


I live in Medway & always go to Millis....My 1st ever trucking Job was driving a trash truck for a guy out of Millis & "***** China Man/DOT Boy" would alway's bust my balls....I'd be emptying a 10 yd container & he'd roll up & do a quick drive by & look for light's out & other crap so every time I'd see him I run up & shut off all the light's...which would piss him off :realmad: & he'd ask to see my license/healthcard @ least 2 time's every month...I was 18 yrs old & was kind of a smart ass & said "You want to check my prostate too" :laughing:.....When I got another job driving a trailer dump & had to drive thru Millis I'd crap my pant's...I would never see him pull over the "TRESCA" trucks which are alway's heavy Oh Well life in the world of a Mass trucker ha ha ha

Tom[/QUOTE]

Hi Tom
I am really suprised that Bob's trash truck actually had working lights , I know we had a hard time keeping them working , and handles on the side of the body . 
Bob


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Tom
I am really suprised that Bob's trash truck actually had working lights , I know we had a hard time keeping them working , and handles on the side of the body . 
Bob[/QUOTE]

That's funny that you know Bobby D. he was my favorist boss ever....he just didn't give a damn which was cool in a way.....Every night I'd look over the 50,000 body light's & fix if needed....I think every one who has a CDL should spend @ least 1 year driving a Trash Truck it's good learnin :laughing:

On a side note you must also no my former boss Billy Mobile

Tom


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

TommyMac;888880 said:


> Youv'e never been pulled over in Mass then...all the DOT cop's are pigs & give attitude right away  I've been pulled over by a DOT cop in every state I've been thru when I ran over the road, most of them are decent & don't bust balls....The nicest DOT was in Maine, he was real cool & understanding & said have a nice day & let me go ussmileyflag


haha, no. i do NOT work in mass. if i decide to with my mobile mechanic business, i'll really have to make sure my ducks are in a row. like i said, i've heard a lot of stories. it sucks when they give you crap over a broken light. maybe a verbal warning, fine, but a ticket? dumb. of course some of the rigs on the road shouldn't be on the road (especially northern maine:laughing: )


----------

